# NJDEP is proposing to restructure when and how it requires public access...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

"The Department is proposing to restructure when and how it requires public access to tidal waters and their shorelines under the Coastal Permit Program rules,"

For a copy of the proposed rule go to:

https://web.lexisnexis.com/research/retrieve?_m=5fc8f05295eda35f9f7cf73d1b145aa9&docnum=1&_fmtstr=FULL&_startdoc=1&wchp=dGLbVtb-zSkAA&_md5=7f138064c19da510b41614a36818669a


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Try this link:

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/rules/proposals/040411a.pdf


----------

